# Pooping in her crate



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a 6 months old female GSD. Ever since bringing her home from the breeder she has routinely pooped in her crate.

Here's a sample of a normal day:

I get up around 4am, let her and 2 other dogs out. I let the other 2 back in and feed Hexe outside. Then I let her back in, put her in her crate while I let other dogs out. Then I put her back out and she usually poops outside, she gets a treat and goes to her crate. 

My husband gets up around 8am, she will have pooped in her crate. He lets her out and then back to the crate so other dogs can get out. She will poop in her crate again. He lets her out again before going to work. He gets home from work before I do - she will have been crated from about 11am-5pm - there is always poop in her crate when he gets home from work. When she out is loose with us she is restricted to the room we are in or she is on a leash. Before bed she gets put outside again and then into her crate - again she will poop in her crate while we are finishing letting dogs out and getting everyone into their crates for the night. I have always given her a great treat when she has pooped outside - it's not possible to be out with her or watch her every trip outside but when we do see her poop out there she gets a treat. If we see her starting to poop in the crate we yell to interrupt and put her outside to finish. I have changed her crate to a wire one with a mesh bottom so the poop usually falls through to the tray - it used to be a plastic crate and she's lay in it. Now at least we just have a crate to clean daily instead of a dog and a crate to clean. She has been checked for parasites and is clean. She's on interceptor monthly which also worms her and it's not diarrhea, it's normal stool. She just won't stop. I can't leave her outside because she will bark her head off. She can't be trusted loose in the house - she's destructive. Kind of at my wit's end here.

Michelle


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What was her life like at the breeder? If she was forced to poop in her own quarters, she may have unlearned to keep herself clean. try feeding her a raw diet, which goes through her system much faster and leaves less waste. What do you feed her? And how long have you had her?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Here's her in the crate right now and yes she pees in it too - was getting ready to head to my in laws for Thanksgiving and she had a clean crate 10 minutes ago when she was let out, now she's already peed in it - she's pooped in it 3 times so far this morning between 9am and Noon. Granted she hadn't been allowed out if the crate much because of cooking and getting ready but she's been put outside 4 times in those 3 hours.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She eats Canidae all life stages.
She was a submissive peer at the breeders and still can be. But she wasn't raised in a dirty environment or anything like that.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Try using a smaller crate or use a crate divider in that one. She should be able to basically stand, sit down and turn around, no extra space around her.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How do you correct her for barking outside?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The crate she's in isn't very big, she can stretch out in it. When she starts barking outside we just bring her back in. We try to have her go outside by herself as much as possible in case she gets caught up playing and doesn't remember to potty.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Maybe the food is not agreeing with her. I know hercstools are of normal consistency, but not even a baby puppy poops 3 times in 4 hours, that's just not normal. 

Does she poop in the house if given freedom?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

spiritsmom said:


> The crate she's in isn't very big, she can stretch out in it. When she starts barking outside we just bring her back in. We try to have her go outside by herself as much as possible in case she gets caught up playing and doesn't remember to potty.


Maybe you can try going out with her so she doesn't bark. That way, she can have the time she needs and you can also praise her for doing the right thing.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

How much exercise does she get a day? Not just being turned loose in the backyard, but you interacting her such as walks or training? What is her behavior like in the crate, does she go in willingly, does she seem upset while in it? Dogs will poo and pee due to stress, if the crate is stressful that may be why she is pooping so often. You have said she will pee submissively and that you yell when you catch her pooping in the crate. Maybe she is simply stressed out. Her expression in the pictures does not look like a relaxed dog, ears are back and she looks worried. 

How about an outdoor kennel and a bark collar?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I go out with her as much as possible so I can give her a treat when she does poop. She doesn't bark if someone is out with her. She barks when she's by herself. She's not allowed free run of the house, hasn't earned that privilege. If she's not on a leash she'll sometimes pee if eyes are not on her but she's gated to the room we are in. Haven't had a poop accident when loose in over a month. She was on Pro Plan before but switched to Canidae about 6 weeks ago. We had her fecal sent out for a complete panel to be run but it was negative for everything. It seems awfully weird for her to be pooping as frequently as she is. It's usually a small amount, but not always. She never barks or even whines that she needs out she just goes.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She goes in her crate willingly, she gets a treat when she goes in. When I took the picture she was wanting out of there. I have an outdoor kennel and I have bark collars I just didn't want to resort to that since she's only 6 months old. The 3 days that I work 13 hour days she doesn't get much exercise, but the other 4 days she does get quite a bit, she goes to training class and we make trips to stores and she has puzzle toys and Kongs to play with. She'll play with the other dogs and my kids with me. Those days she's crated less but still will poop in the crate when she's in it. She did prefer the plastic crate but I just could not keep up with all that cleaning every day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The crate is now considered poopable. To me it looks like an awful place to relax for her and she doesn't look happy in it. If I were her, I couldn't wait to get out either. For this weekend: stop using the crate all together and keep her tethered to you. I would tether her to my bed at night if it were my dog. Give her the opportunity to go outside every hour and you go with her. Also exercise and play with her. You just have to dramatically change her routine. Maybe the location of the crate is stressful. Talk to her breeder. Is that an experienced breeder, standing up for the puppies he breeds? On your work days can you board her at day care? If you leave the door open to the yard, will she go outside? Work with puppy pads first and then once she uses them, move them closer to the door until you can place them outside? She could be reverse-housebroken. It is very unusual for a GSD puppy to be in this situation unless the breeder didn't do a good job.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Less room in the crate should help. The crate needs to be the correct size. In order to take advantage of your puppy’s instinct to keep their den or space clean, the crate has to be of a certain size relative to their body size. A crate that’s too large will allow your puppy to use one end as a bedroom and the other end as a toilet.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

That's a 36 inch crate, I can buy a smaller one. She usually poops either in the front or in the middle. I can't bring her to daycare at work very often - I work for a vet. I have brought her when she needed vaccines or her poop checked and she always pooped in the kennel there so that wouldn't do much good for eliminating the issue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> That's a 36 inch crate, I can buy a smaller one. She usually poops either in the front or in the middle. I can't bring her to daycare at work very often - I work for a vet. I have brought her when she needed vaccines or her poop checked and she always pooped in the kennel there so that wouldn't do much good for eliminating the issue.


I don't mean daycare as putting her in a another kennel. I mean day care where dogs can hang out and play with each other under the supervision of sensible people.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

That's how the daycare where I work operates - the dogs stay in Kennels and are let out every couple of hours in small groups. They don't stay out the whole time. And those periods between when she is let out in a group she uses to soil her kennel. The places around work that have free play all day usually have it turn into a free for all with dog fights happening daily. Several of our kennel people worked for places like that and I've heard all their horror stories enough to know I wouldn't want to put any of mine in that situation. A friend of mine has his Dalmatian in a free play daycare and he's had kennel cough multiple times, potentially influenza once and gets bite wounds on a regular basis. I can't risk bringing that to my house.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> That's how the daycare where I work operates - the dogs stay in Kennels and are let out every couple of hours in small groups. They don't stay out the whole time. And those periods between when she is let out in a group she uses to soil her kennel. The places around work that have free play all day usually have it turn into a free for all with dog fights happening daily. Several of our kennel people worked for places like that and I've heard all their horror stories enough to know I wouldn't want to put any of mine in that situation. A friend of mine has his Dalmatian in a free play daycare and he's had kennel cough multiple times, potentially influenza once and gets bite wounds on a regular basis. I can't risk bringing that to my house.


I agree therefor I was mentioning sensible supervisors. Have you formed a plan yet to change this pups's routine?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I can buy a smaller crate to see if that helps. That's the easiest thing to try. With it getting colder I am reluctant to kennel her outside with a bark collar on. My husband is not keen on the daycare idea if it is not going to my work with me. That's 2 more stops he'd have to make on the days he and I work dropping her off and picking her up. He's not going to do that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have been given good advice. Good luck stuffing her in a smaller crate.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If your crate came with a divider, you can use that to make it a little smaller, not have to buy a smaller crate. If she's grown up in this one then that's part of the reason she's comfortable going in it. She had the room to do it and move away from it. It may take a while to break that.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly I don't see a smaller crate helping, it will likely stress her out even more. She is still a puppy and being locked in a small crate for 13 hours is a long stretch of time. Wouldn't be surprised if that is a contributing factor in the housebreaking issue. These are intelligent, active creatures and being in a smaller crate for that long is not healthy for them mentally of physically IMO. 

Can you take her to work and just have them leave her out in the play area after the other dogs are put back in their kennels? You said she only poops when put back into her kennel. Sounds like for whatever reasons she views the crate/kennel as an okay place to potty, or else is getting stressed out by the confinement. If she doesn't poop in larger area then I'd try that. Give her more space and continue taking her outside regularly to potty, and go with her so you know when she goes and can also praise and reward her. Also they do make dog houses designed to keep dogs warm when outside, and you could also use a heating pad, they make them for outdoor use. Find a way to break the cycle she is in and set her up to succeed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It seems she has inadvertently learned bad habits. I might speculate that by not being left outside long enough to finish doing her business because she barks has helped create this problem. Since you are reluctant to go outside with her to keep her quiet until she does, why not put the bark collar on her when you let her out to do her business?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

So maybe I'm being misunderstood. 

She is not locked in her crate for 13 hours a day. I work 13 hour days 3 days a week. My husband leaves the house at 10:30-11am and comes home 4:30-5pm 5 days a week. He lets her out to potty right before he leaves and she is the first out when he gets home. She is also crated at night - no way can she be left out of a crate at night. I can say that the days I work she doesn't get as much exercise because the kids are busy with homework and chores and my husband has work to do on his computer so she is tethered in the room they are in. When I get home from work I have too much to do to really exercise her. I get home around 8pm and go to bed by 10pm. Before I go to bed she gets let out and then put into her crate. My husband lets her out once more before he goes to bed around midnight or so. When I come down in the morning around 4:30am she sometimes will have pooped already or she'll poop in her crate while I am running other dogs outside - not everyone gets along so not everyone can go out at once. Then without fail between the time I've left for work and my husband comes down she will have pooped in her crate again. 

We vary putting her out by herself with putting her out with the dogs she enjoys playing with. That way she doesn't forget to potty while she's outside. When possible he or I goes out with her to see if she poops so we can reward her when she does. We have tried leaving her outside during the time my husband was at work but the neighbor complained that she barked the whole time - we were both at work so couldn't correct her for that. She doesn't bark when we are out with her, she doesn't bark when she is out with the other dogs unless someone walks by on the sidewalk. If we left her outside while he was at work that would cut down on the poop he finds when he comes home from work, but not the other times that she does it unless instead of crating her we kennel her outside with a bark collar on. 

She has moved up in crate sizes as she has grown - her last one was a 30" and this is a 36" because she was too snug in a 30". Started with a plastic airline type but she would be covered in poop and pee daily so that had to go. Now it's the wire crate with a grate - she does not like the grate but there's really no way I can take that out. She shreds bedding and eats it so I can't give her anything soft to lie on. 

I worry the only way to fully break her of it is to not use a crate and to kennel her outside. Not something I want to do with it turning to winter. 

I think she is too large for a smaller crate, she won't fit happily back in her old 30" and I'm not sure they make a 32" or 34" with a grate? 

My boss will never allow her being left outside between times the kennel staff runs dogs, that won't fly with her. So taking her to work for daycare is just me paying for her to poop in a kennel which she can do for free at home. I have to be at work by 6:30am there are no daycares that open before that and I don't leave work till 7:30pm so no daycares that would be open past 8pm for me to be able to drop off and pick her up somewhere other than my work. Most of the ones here have bad reputations - 20+ dogs to one staff member and they just walk around with a squirt bottle to squirt dogs to break up fights. I have seen this when I've taken tours.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If you've upgraded the crates as she's grown, then that changes things. When does any training happen? Is she getting any simple obedience training? Perhaps with more one on one with people it might help. A nice walk on a lead around the block and not just put in the yard. Putting her in the yard with the other dogs will help her with getting some excess energy out, but I think she'd benefit with some bonding time and engagement time, playing with you without the other dogs.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

How much exercise/training does she get when you are home? Sounds like when you work she gets no exercise or training or than being turned out in the yard? 

Have you considered re-homing or returning to her breeder? It sounds like you have a lot going on with kids, work, other dogs, and can't give her the extra time and training she needs. Could be she is not cut out for your life style and family. Looking at your website it appears you have a large number of dogs, I counted 12. This may just be too much stress for her, intact females, intact males, puppies, ect... Not all dogs can handle being part of a large pack. Some dog do best on their own in a quieter setting.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes we have 12 - the 2 youngest Aussies I have that are 4 months old now were not planned additions - I traded a breeder friend one of my Aussie puppies for 2 of hers rather than selling my puppy outright. They may be younger than Hexe but they don't soil their crates. My daughter took Hexe through 2 rounds of puppy classes and now has her in level one classs. Eventually she will use her for junior handling in UKC shows, right now she's starting with a trained adult Aussie so she can learn then she will train Hexe for it. She is a smart puppy and has trained really easily using food. I just can't get her out of this pooping in her crate habit. She's done it since the day we brought her home and I really don't think we've ever had a day that she hasn't pooped in it. She'll chase a ball, play tug and walk nicely - we take her to tractor supply and field and stream alot. She's good out of the crate with us, just can't break her of using it as her personal toilet. I thought she'd grow out of it but that hasn't happened. When I'm home she is out of the crate more than days that I work but she still poops in her crate those days too. I obviously have raised many dogs/puppies and this is far from my first GSD - I just can't get her to stop this. 

Take today for example, I left my house at 1:15pm to go to my inlaws for Thanksgiving and I put her in the crate and took that picture right before I left. I got home at 6pm and she had pooped in her crate already. I couldn't take her with me and I couldn't leave her outside because she'd bark and my neighbor had company over. She had already pooped several times this morning both outside and in her crate. Seriously, what is wrong with this picture! 

Not looking to get rid of this dog, just trying to stop what has become a bad habit.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Have you talked with your vet about the number of times a day she is doing her business? This doesn't seem normal.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I did which is why we did the complete fecal panel to IDEXX which tests for everything - she was negative, but the 2 Aussie puppies had Giardia despite disinfecting my side yard weekly - they likely got it from drinking standing water. Anyway, we treated everyone with 7 days of Flagyl and Panacur and retested everyone - all came back negative the 2nd time. She assumed she had a parasite causing the frequent stools, but 2 negative complete fecal panels later and a precautionary round of wormer later that's not the case for her. So back to not having a clue.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

spiritsmom said:


> I did which is why we did the complete fecal panel to IDEXX which tests for everything - she was negative, but the 2 Aussie puppies had Giardia despite disinfecting my side yard weekly - they likely got it from drinking standing water. Anyway, we treated everyone with 7 days of Flagyl and Panacur and retested everyone - all came back negative the 2nd time. She assumed she had a parasite causing the frequent stools, but 2 negative complete fecal panels later and a precautionary round of wormer later that's not the case for her. So back to not having a clue.


It could be a stress issue causing it.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like she just learned her crate is where she needs to go to the bathroom.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

So how can I get her to unlearn it? That's the million dollar question!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Teach her to go when you take her out. Don't just let her out and hope. I'd be very direct about it with her on a leash and put a command to it so that its an obedience like anything else. And come on, get her off that stupid wire floor. Put the work in teaching her, not keeping her miserable.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

As I've posted me or my husband goes out with her when we can so we can give her a treat when we catch her pooping outside. It's not every time as much as I'd like it to be but at least a couple times a day. We tell her to go potty and if she poops she gets rewarded with a treat. I put her out 3 times before I leave for work just so I can see her poop and reward her. But she will still have pooped in her crate just a few hours later. It makes no sense. And my own stress level was way higher when I'd come home to a poop and pee covered dog that required a daily bath while my husband scrubbed the crate out - the grate in the bottom of her crate means that no longer has to happen and I will not be taking it out of her crate just to go back to nightly baths and crate scrubbings.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

spiritsmom said:


> So how can I get her to unlearn it? That's the million dollar question!


Stop giving her access to the crate. Not sure how, but that is all I can think.

Have you had her checked by a vet for continence? She physically can hold it? 

The pooping constantly seems like it must be either an emotional problem or a physical problem. I had a dog with mild fecal incontinence and when the vet examined him she said she estimated that he had about 50 percent control of his sphincter. He had little accidents most days. This didn't start until he was 6 or 7 years old, probably due to a back injury


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

spiritsmom said:


> So how can I get her to unlearn it? That's the million dollar question!


Put her in her crate. Watch her. As soon as she starts to get ready to go, take her outside. Just like potty training in a house.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Stop giving her access to the crate. Not sure how, but that is all I can think.
> 
> Have you had her checked by a vet for continence? She physically can hold it?
> 
> The pooping constantly seems like it must be either an emotional problem or a physical problem. I had a dog with mild fecal incontinence and when the vet examined him she said she estimated that he had about 50 percent control of his sphincter. He had little accidents most days. This didn't start until he was 6 or 7 years old, probably due to a back injury


I think she's going so much because she's put in there. If you put a kid on the toilet, they are going to try and go. Make sense?

OP, don't just do it once, spend a few days. If you have to go out, use a pen instead of the crate.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

spiritsmom said:


> As I've posted me or my husband goes out with her when we can so we can give her a treat when we catch her pooping outside. It's not every time as much as I'd like it to be but at least a couple times a day. We tell her to go potty and if she poops she gets rewarded with a treat. I put her out 3 times before I leave for work just so I can see her poop and reward her. But she will still have pooped in her crate just a few hours later. It makes no sense. And my own stress level was way higher when I'd come home to a poop and pee covered dog that required a daily bath while my husband scrubbed the crate out - the grate in the bottom of her crate means that no longer has to happen and I will not be taking it out of her crate just to go back to nightly baths and crate scrubbings.


As I posted, take her out and teach her what you want. You already know its been created, its from you bringing her back in at least some of the time to potty in the crate. You've blurred the whole thing in her mind.Take her right back out again if she hasn't gone, over and over till she does when you tell her to. Make it clear where she should go. If you put the effort in, not just keeping your fingers crossed and giving her a treat here and there you wouldn't have to put her on that wire flooring like some kind of Pennsylvania puppy mill.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

That's what we've done, if we see or hear her starting to move around and she's getting in position to poop we interrupt her and run her out to finish. That's been done when we can catch her in process. Not possible to do when she poops while we are asleep or gone from home. The vet saw nothing abnormal about her anatomy. She's not a stupid dog, she learns other things quickly. She just can't grasp that her crate is not a toilet. This is the first dog I've had this problem with for so long. Puppies will have accidents in their crate occasionally but it's never become a daily thing like with her. I treat her like a puppy in that I interrupt and redirect, praise and reward when she poops outside and we take her out often. Don't know what more I can do.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> spiritsmom said:
> 
> 
> > As I've posted me or my husband goes out with her when we can so we can give her a treat when we catch her pooping outside. It's not every time as much as I'd like it to be but at least a couple times a day. We tell her to go potty and if she poops she gets rewarded with a treat. I put her out 3 times before I leave for work just so I can see her poop and reward her. But she will still have pooped in her crate just a few hours later. It makes no sense. And my own stress level was way higher when I'd come home to a poop and pee covered dog that required a daily bath while my husband scrubbed the crate out - the grate in the bottom of her crate means that no longer has to happen and I will not be taking it out of her crate just to go back to nightly baths and crate scrubbings.
> ...


This is why I take her out sometimes 3 times before I leave for work, it sometimes takes 3 trips out to make sure she poops. Then when she does she gets a treat and I leave for work. But 3 hours later when my husband comes down she will have already pooped again in her crate. Even though I took her out plenty of times to see her poop so I could reward that.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

spiritsmom said:


> This is why I take her out sometimes 3 times before I leave for work, it sometimes takes 3 trips out to make sure she poops. Then when she does she gets a treat and I leave for work. But 3 hours later when my husband comes down she will have already pooped again in her crate. Even though I took her out plenty of times to see her poop so I could reward that.


Think about it like this, she has to know why she's going outside. Very direct, on leash, potty. No time for anything else to occupy her thoughts. No play, no attention or anything to distract from that. Pick one area and take her straight to it and tell her to go. Just like teaching her to sit, its going to take rep after rep to create a new habit.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

To the OP - you have alot on your plate; a husband, kids, 12 dogs, and a job! Your schedule sounds like mine was in nursing -3 12 hour shifts a week, plus an 8. At one point I had 10 dogs, and it was way too much activity and stress for a couple of my dogs. We actually returned one young dog to our breeder, who found him a wonderful home with an elderly couple, where he is thriving. The other stressed dog was one of our old dogs, so we just gave her her own special space with her younger brother, and she was happier.I will never never never again have more than 2 or 3 dogs. Perhaps this young female of yours is just stressed?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

spiritsmom said:


> So how can I get her to unlearn it? That's the million dollar question!


I had two that were not the easiest to crate train. My female GSD lived outside for about a month, so when she came home she was in reverse. She would go in the crate and look at me like I was an alien when I took her outside. The answer for her was more time out of the crate so I could teach her how to ask to go outside. When she was about 4 months old I let her sleep with me(baby gate up, so only in my room). It took about a week for her to learn how to settle but that was the start of improvement. She has to be watched like a hawk, but was completely trained by 6-7 months and out of the crate for good. 

My youngest male GSD was a nightmare with the crate--much like you explain with yours. I spent more time cleaning his crate then anything else. I couldn't take it anymore. When he was about 5 months I left him out. He did get into a couple things that weren't major, but I noticed that was if he didn't get enough exercise. So I increased the exercise and no more problems. He might have had one or two accidents when he came out of the crate and after that nothing. I didn't have to tether him to me because he never left my side. I put the crate back up about 6 months ago and he has no issues if he is in there. 

I think it's key to spend the time with them in the door. Go back to the basics, out every 15-30 minutes, tether the pup to you and just start over.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

If anyone wanted an update, it's been a few months and she's still doing this. We've changed things to no avail. We put her in an outside kennel but she'd poop and then apparently dance or roll in it as she'd have poop stuck in her feet and on her sides. So that idea didn't last long as we were back to bathing her frequently. I took her to work for daycare and even though she'd be let out of the kennel every 2 hours she'd still poop there and it was 2-3 times in a 12 hour shift. For some reason when a staff member brings their own dog who then soils the kennel, the kennel staff feels it's not their job to clean it up. So I was being interrupted throughout the day to go clean my dog's kennel. This became an issue so I had to stop taking her. Ran fecals again, negative. Giardia tested again, negative. Wormed with Panacur again just in case. So back to square one.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

spiritsmom said:


> If anyone wanted an update, it's been a few months and she's still doing this. We've changed things to no avail. We put her in an outside kennel but she'd poop and then apparently dance or roll in it as she'd have poop stuck in her feet and on her sides. So that idea didn't last long as we were back to bathing her frequently. I took her to work for daycare and even though she'd be let out of the kennel every 2 hours she'd still poop there and it was 2-3 times in a 12 hour shift. For some reason when a staff member brings their own dog who then soils the kennel, the kennel staff feels it's not their job to clean it up. So I was being interrupted throughout the day to go clean my dog's kennel. This became an issue so I had to stop taking her. Ran fecals again, negative. Giardia tested again, negative. Wormed with Panacur again just in case. So back to square one.


wow. i just read through this whole thread for the first time. I'm sorry you're having this issue. I gotta tell you I'm impressed that you are sticking with it. I wouldn't be able to deal with that
I would have brought her back to the breeder or found her another home by now. But that's just me. I hope you can somehow fix the issue.


----------

